# Which Kaspersky version did you get with ASUS ROG mobo?



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

Can you guys with very latest ASUS ROG motherboards (Formula 3, Rampage 3 Gene etc) check your motherboard disc for what ASUS Kaspersky did you get with it?
I'm asking because i've got KAV 7.0 with it, which stupidly doesn't work with Windows 7 (at all).
License doesn't seem to be upgradeable to any higher so i'm stuck with a program that was outdated from the start (which is lame, considering this was also one of the reasons why i picked ROG class mobo). Checking Kaspersky page and version 9.0 (2010) already supports Win7. 

So, which version did you get with your latest ROG mobo?

Thx


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2010)

that seems weird, most kaspersky keys can be upgraded.

have you tried installing the trial of the latest version, and merely entering the key?

edit: holy crap, we have the same join date


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

I've just tried installing KAV2011 over and even though it did upgraded, it refused to accept ASUS license. Lame and stupid. That's why i'm asking if anyone with ROG motherboard got any newer version of Kaspersky with it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2010)

damn.


well it depends when the motherboard was made i guess, if you got an older board, you'd get an older kaspersky with it - they dont magically update the disk in the box when you order it 


try contacting asus and kaspersky, you may be able to get a free upgrade or discount, respectively.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

It was not old, also KAV was already outdated when i bought it (version 8.0 was already out when i bought it or was it 9.0). I was asking on KAV forums but they said it cannot be updated and that it's an ASUS problem not theirs. Which is stupid. Why supply AV with it if it's outdated out of the box. And the whole point of AV is to be always up to date.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 31, 2010)

haha, RejZoR u want a legal Kaspersky Internet Security 2010?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

No, i'd like to have casual KAV (not KIS), just not a version from the last decade but something more recent...


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 31, 2010)

oki, KAV i can't do, only KIS2010 that also works on Win7 ^^


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 31, 2010)

C4F Bought in May 2010:


----------



## AsRock (Aug 31, 2010)

The version goes by when the mobo was 1st released not buy when you brought the mobo.  

I had it with mine too and was not able use a newer version.


Maybe complain to ASUS as you would think that it be supported by.  Some times they do updates too so check there site.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

The thing is, you can't download it from their site. You only get it on disc that comes with the mobo. Same goes for 3DMark 2003 which i got with it. It's on the disc but not on their webpage.
I'll see what i can do, but i'm not hoping too much on ASUS as my country falls under eastern europe and tech support is crappy at best for this region. Maybe in some other way...


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 31, 2010)

@RejZoR,

I believe (and someone please correct me if I am wrong) that the Kaspersky that come with Asus mobos is only a 'trial' version. That is most likely why the key will not work on a 'full' version.

However, why not ask Kaspersky?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> @RejZoR,
> 
> I believe (and someone please correct me if I am wrong) that the Kaspersky that come with Asus mobos is only a 'trial' version. That is most likely why the key will not work on a 'full' version.
> 
> However, why not ask Kaspersky?



they give you a full version, but usually only for 30 or 60 days (which is longer than the 14 day trial)


since he got such an old version of kaspersky, i can only assume he bought an older motherboard - he never specified what board it was, that i could see.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

The license that came with it was for full 1 year (and whenever you installed it you got 1 year). The board is in my system specs. It's the ASUS Rampage II Gene...


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

I mean if they do go the way to offer software with it, it should at least be upgradeable. Especially antivirus software since it's crucial to have it always up to date.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

scaminatrix supplied me just the key because he is on a crappy net connection, but i can't use that very key with a commercial version. It has to be the complete ASUS installer. Can anyone else with ASUS ROG mobo and KAV2010 (KAV 9.0) supply it to me? It's not the latest version (which is KAV2011 v11), but it works with Win7.
Thx


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 31, 2010)

This seems like a lot of work just to use software that has free alternatives that are just as good(or better)...


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 31, 2010)

You can have mine....I am already running KIS 2011


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 31, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> This seems like a lot of work just to use software that has free alternatives that are just as good(or better)...



Please tell me the name of the "free alternatives and just as good (or better)".....


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 31, 2010)

VulkanBros said:


> Please tell me the name of the "free alternatives and just as good (or better)".....



A few off the top of my head:

AVG Free
Avira
Avast
Microsoft Security Essentials

All do just as good of a job, and there really isn't any reason anyone would need more than what they offer.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 31, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> A few off the top of my head:
> 
> AVG Free
> Avira
> ...



I can only strongly disagree on that....but we will have to take this on in another thread....
I will not hijack this thread.....


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

VulkanBros, can you upload it somewhere and send me the link to mail or PM? I only need the english version, so you don't have to upload everything. Thx


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 31, 2010)

Uploading it to DropBox right now...can you PM me your email address...then I will send you an invitation to the DropBox folder


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> they give you a full version, but usually only for 30 or 60 days (which is longer than the 14 day trial)
> 
> 
> since he got such an old version of kaspersky, i can only assume he bought an older motherboard - he never specified what board it was, that i could see.



OK, all I know is, when I bought my SE in 2007, it came with a 6 month version that would not update to a newer release. I suppose Asus has wised up since then?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

I also got 90 day Symantec Internet Security with ASUS P5Q Deluxe, but ROG is different, you get the real deal thing.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 31, 2010)

Any antivirus I've used has had up to date virus databases, it's just the software itself was older and just had less features.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

In general it didn't matter much in older Kaspersky versions because the engine was supplied with the signature updating part. But latest versions have different behavior analyzer functions and heuristics that are not part of the signature engine. And here, having up to date program is also important.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 31, 2010)

Mercy, does seem to be a lot trouble to go through.  Hope you finally get it worked out.

Seems to be a little Déjà vu in this:Kaspersky Lab Forum > English User Forum > Protection for Home Users > Kaspersky Internet Security & Anti-Virus


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2010)

Dejavu indeed, hopefully it will be more productive this time.

EDIT:
Got it from VulkanBros and it's exactly what i was looking for and it's already working. Thx


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 3, 2011)

Is ASUS already adding Kaspersky 2012 to their ROG motherboards or are they still selling them with the older versions?


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2011)

That licence should work fine with the latest Kaspersky. Just download it from the Kaspersky website and stick in the licence number.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 3, 2011)

Actually it doesn't work. At least it didn't back when i first made this thread. I don't think they've changed much or anything now...


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm at work now, so I can't look into this for you, but I know Kaspersky are pretty good at allowing keys for older versions to work with the latest version. I know this, because I'm a Kaspersky user myself.

Check out the Kasperky FAQ or forum for key compatibility. If it states that your key is no longer valid, then get back to Asus about it. They have a duty to supply you with a working key, not an out of date one.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 3, 2011)

Ive already asked and they say they don't support such method for OEM versions. They only do for retail ones.


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds like you've done your homework then. 

Time to get onto Asus or the shop you bought it from about this. It was part of the package, so they owe you a working version.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone got Kaspersky 2011 or 2012 with their ASUS mobo?


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 9, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Anyone got Kaspersky 2011 or 2012 with their ASUS mobo?



PM me, if, you want your Christmas gift!


----------



## qubit (Dec 9, 2011)

95Viper said:


> PM me, if, you want your Christmas gift!



 Helping out like this is what TPU is all about.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2011)

i got 11 days left on my kaspersky, a christmas gift would be nice XD


----------



## purecain (Dec 9, 2011)

how come you dont just use microsoft security essentials... its free and has been problem free for me and my customers since it became available....

i recommend it as kaspersky and norton ect can be system hogs(always unnecessarily scanning hard drives, giving continuous pointless alerts about everything) and are not exactly lightweight programs imo.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2011)

purecain said:


> how come you dont just use microsoft security essentials... its free and has been problem free for me and my customers since it became available....
> 
> i recommend it as kaspersky and norton ect can be system hogs(always unnecessarily scanning hard drives, giving continuous pointless alerts about everything) and are not exactly lightweight programs imo.



i use both, KIS on my gaming system, MSE on my download/net box.


MSE misses a lot of things kaspersky doesnt, and has left several active viruses trashing my network. its detection is ok, but not great - and its removal is just average.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i got 11 days left on my kaspersky, a Christmas gift would be nice XD









Santa hears you!
Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 12, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Anyone got Kaspersky 2011 or 2012 with their ASUS mobo?



RejZoR, Santa wants to know... Did you get your PM?

Edit: 12/13/2011

RejZoR, are you there?
An answer would be nice...
Did you receive the PM?


----------

